# Verkehrsprofi.com  hilfe :-( ich soll zahlen



## prithika88 (22 Januar 2008)

hallo,

also ich bin nicht sicher obs das thema hier so schon mal gab, aber ich hätt gern ein paar konkrete Antworten ob jemand mit diesem ,,service" erfahrungen hat und gezahlt oder eben nicht gezahlt hat.
Ich war richtig geschockt als ich heute die email erhalten hab mit 79 euro?  
die firma nennt sich wohl S.C. NET VENTURE GmbH & Co. KG.
und den Betrag soll ich schon bis zum 3.2. überweisen...

kann mir jemand helfen? Ich hab gar nicht soviel geld um das zu zahlen :-( ist das denn wirklich notwendig? 

Würde mich wirklich freuen


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Verkehrsprofi.com  hilfe :-( ich soll zahlen*

Vom Layout her sieht es dieser Seite zum Verwechseln ähnlich:

fahrschulquiz.com, die in diesem Thread besprochen wird 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=50216

daher passen auch  hier die allgemeinen Ratschläge 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## prithika88 (22 Januar 2008)

*AW: Verkehrsprofi.com  hilfe :-( ich soll zahlen*

ich wollte denen jetzt einen widerruf meines vertrags per email schicken, aber die geht nich weg (--> mailerdämon) obwohl ich die email adresse exakt kopiert hab, ich bin echt ratlos :-(
aber ich guck mir mal die seiten an
danke


----------

